# Primitive commune



## Simon (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a piece of land completely hidden next to train tracks in texas. It is hot and humid in summer ,lots of bugs and pretty mild in winter. I have a large garden alreafy installed and ready to bulid temporary shelter ie tree house or wattle and dab. Mostly just gets boring out in the woods alone. Is anyone down to quit society and go back to the earth?


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 6, 2015)

how's the fish? i've wanted to disconnect from society and live off the land since forever.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 6, 2015)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## CT I (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah that sounds awesome.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 6, 2015)

I have land in MO.

I'll be doing the same, once I get my half of it.

Good luck!


----------



## Simon (Jul 9, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> how's the fish? i've wanted to disconnect from society and live off the land since forever.


River about 5 miles away


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 11, 2015)

Simon said:


> River about 5 miles away


i'd bike it if the fish are abundant. not too many things better than a fresh caught fish off the grill and a cold one after a long hot day.


----------

